
Resource Revocation in Apache Mesos (2012) [pdf] - ch
http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~kubitron/courses/cs262a-F12/projects/reports/project9_report_ver4.pdf
======
haosdent
This looks like inverse offer in Mesos
[https://mesosphere.com/blog/2015/10/07/mesos-inverse-
offers/](https://mesosphere.com/blog/2015/10/07/mesos-inverse-offers/)

